# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Vuneni cover

## zibba

Zanima me što treba napraviti s vunenim coverom da bi bio nepropustan. ili je dovoljan sam po sebi, ber prethodne dodatne zaštite da ne bi procurio?
Kupila sam na prošloj rodinoj rasprodaji vunene covere i ne znam da li ih mogu odmah upotrijebiti takve kakvi jesu ili nešto trebam napraviti. Koristimo pletnene pelene i to nekada samo tetre, ali večinom doma šivane platnene.

----------


## Mama Medo

vuneni cover moraš lanolizirati... 
čekaj, ima topica o tome... i ja sam nedavno to tražila... evo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=lanoliziranje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=lanoliziranje

 :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Hvala MamaMedo! Ovaj topic ključam, Zibba na linkanim topicima imaš hrpu savjeta i informacija!  :Wink:

----------

